# Help Needed -- Emergency!!!



## herefishy (Mar 24, 2008)

I am not a PETA freak, but I do love dogs.

Our A-hole county officials are building a new facility. However, they are not taking many animals with them to the new site. I received an email from some local pals here. Please click on the link provided. If you have any contacts that could help please pass the link along.

http://picsbycindy.com/marion_grant_dogs.htm

We have taken many cats in already and have no room for many more pets. I do imagine that when push comes to shove we will do what we can. The better half broke down crying and got madder than I have ever seen her. I just got out of the way. I don't think I have ever made her THAT angry, even when I tried.

So, please, make an effort here. If you know of any rescues near you that may be able to help, contact them and provide them with the above link.

I hope that I do not see any comments on how horrible this situation is. We can see that it could be a travesty and a horror. Take the time you would spend posting your reply and contact someone!!!!!!!

Thanks,

Bob


----------

